# Tuner Assignments



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

In the Master Bedroom, I have a Hopper. In my daughter's bedroom, I have a Joey that is linked to the Master bedroom Hopper. If PTAT is recording on the Bedroom Hopper and the Joey in my daughter's bedroom is recording and viewing the same channel that is recording, does that take up all three tuners in the Hopper? I would think not. 

This surfaced the other day and again tonight. It renders the Hopper downstairs unusable for anything but PTAT viewing. A reboot of the Hopper first then the Joey upstairs did nothing to correct this. 

Scott


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If the Hopper works like other Dish receivers... it matters how you try and change the channel.

For example, if you are recording a channel and watching that channel... you can't channel up/down or manually type in a channel number to change because the receiver will say "cannot do this except in live TV mode".

The way to change to a different tuner/channel in that case is to go to the EPG and pick a channel from there. IF you have a tuner that is free (not being used to record anything) then it will change to that tuner and channel... and from there you would then be able to channel up/down again like normal.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The best way to see what is going on is to press the red button while watching programming. During prime time one of the tuners will be taken by PTA. It is possible that the other two can be taken by a recording and a viewing of the same channel.

Joeys do not record. A recording set on a Joey will record on the Hopper. If you find the situation you describe, have your daughter press the red button on her Joey remote and select the recording. That will free up the tuner for you to use on the Hopper (without interrupting the recording).

If you select the tuner that is not recording from the Hopper without telling your daughter you can also change the channel. You will be given a warning that you are changing her viewing as well.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

New information: The problem occurs on both the Hopper and the Joey. When we go to the guide to change a channel on the Hopper, it says that the Hopper has lost signal on the target satellite. The only way this worked was to allow PTAT to finish. That tells me all three tuners were in use. Two for the Joey upstairs and one on the Hopper for PITA. I don't know if this is a "works as designed" issue or a genuine problem. 

Scott


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

dunkonu23 said:


> New information: The problem occurs on both the Hopper and the Joey. When we go to the guide to change a channel on the Hopper, it says that the Hopper has lost signal on the target satellite. The only way this worked was to allow PTAT to finish. That tells me all three tuners were in use. Two for the Joey upstairs and one on the Hopper for PITA. I don't know if this is a "works as designed" issue or a genuine problem.
> 
> Scott


PTAT only uses one tuner,the Joey only uses 1 tuner so u should have 1 tuner available unless that was another recording going on.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Maybe I'm not explaining this correctly. I don't know. I know the Joey doesn't record, but it needs a tuner on the Hopper for viewing. So, is the way tuners on the Hopper are assigned in the scenario in the first post.

Tuner 1: Hopper (PTAT)
Tuner 2: Joey (Recording)
Tuner 3: Joey (watching TV, which just happens to be same channel that is being watched).

James, I had her try to watch the recording, but it didn't change what appears to be the Tuner assignment above. The only thing that could be watched on the Hopper. When the "viewing list" was displayed one tuner claimed it had lost signal. 

I don't know what's going on. 

Scott


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Lost signal is a completely different problem - and not a good one.
There is a problem in your wiring - either the wire itself or the way things are connected.

All tuners in use presents itself in a different way ... not as "lost signal".


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

dunkonu23 said:


> Maybe I'm not explaining this correctly. I don't know. I know the Joey doesn't record, but it needs a tuner on the Hopper for viewing. So, is the way tuners on the Hopper are assigned in the scenario in the first post.
> 
> Tuner 1: Hopper (PTAT)
> Tuner 2: Joey (Recording)
> ...


If a single tuner is showing Lost Signal, please send me a PM with your phone or account number so I can assist you to get this corrected. Thanks!


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ray, Thanks!

PM on its way.

We talked about the iPad thing earlier in the week. Edit.. whoops! Wrong Ray! Sorry.

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

No luck tonight. Technician coming Tuesday. Since troubleshooting, the problem has degraded to no tuners working on the Bedroom Hopper even though the switch test passes. In fact, the switch test knocked out everything. 

Y'all have good nights.

Scott


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, that sounds like a whole 'nother kind of problem than all tuners being in use... it sure sounds like not all tuners are available, either by fault of your Hopper hardware OR perhaps your dish/LNBs outside.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

It's just odd the way it degraded. Oh, well.. Bleeding edge stuff. It's all good in the end.

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Dish technician is here. Looks like he's gonna do a lot of rewiring. He says the connectors aren't right. So... The fun begins!

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks like the Dish is going, too. He says we have the wrong one. This tech is from corporate, not a contractor. Also, all the wiring is going, too. 

Scott


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's bad if truly you had so much wrong with your initial install... but good if it is being recognized and fixed proper for you.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

He's done. Things seem to be working, now. It is bad. The Hoppers and Joeys were installed by a contractor. What's troubling to a degree is the inspection that was done by corporate last Saturday--nothing was found amiss. Hopefully everything will continue to work. This gentleman was very professional, throughout and seemed knowledgeable. The only thing I found while he was here was this:

Doubletap menu, select "Linked Joeys". The display said, "No Linked Joeys". The whole-home settings on each Hopper show the proper linked Joey. Interesting. The technician didn't have an answer, but everything works.

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just thought I'd post an update. Everything seems to working fine. We even had a huge rain storm this morning and we never lost signal, so that's a good thing. 

Scott


----------

